# Milan - Frosinone: 19 maggio 2019. Tv e Streaming



## admin (11 Maggio 2019)

Milan - Frosinone, penultima giornata di Serie A 2018/2019. Si gioca domenica 19 maggio 2019 alle ore 18 (ma il Milan come riportato ha chiesto di posticipare alle 20:30) allo stadio San Siro di Milano.

Dove vedere Milan - Frosinone in tv?

Diretta esclusiva su Sky

Seguiranno news e commenti


----------



## Jino (11 Maggio 2019)

Che siano maledetti. Alle 20.30? Ho preso i biglietti un mese fa, per le 18 cosi da non dover prendere permesso per il lunedì, cosi andrò a vedere una partita INUTILE ed arriverò a casa a notte fonda. 

Vorrei il rimborso, maledetti!!!


----------



## admin (12 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Frosinone, penultima giornata di Serie A 2018/2019. Si gioca domenica 19 maggio 2019 alle ore 18 (ma il Milan come riportato ha chiesto di posticipare alle 20:30) allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Milan - Frosinone in tv?
> 
> ...



.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Maggio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Che siano maledetti. Alle 20.30? Ho preso i biglietti un mese fa, per le 18 cosi da non dover prendere permesso per il lunedì, cosi andrò a vedere una partita INUTILE ed arriverò a casa a notte fonda.
> 
> Vorrei il rimborso, maledetti!!!



Stesso problema, ma a lavorare ci andrò comunque. Ma con poche ore di sonno.

Per lo spettacolo pero' (e soltanto per quello), è meglio giocare alle 20.30, dal vivo sarà uno spettacolo se andasse bene


----------



## Casnop (14 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Frosinone, penultima giornata di Serie A 2018/2019. Si gioca domenica 19 maggio 2019 alle ore 18 (ma il Milan come riportato ha chiesto di posticipare alle 20:30) allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Milan - Frosinone in tv?
> 
> ...


Lo stadio pieno, le nuove, belle maglie preparate da Puma per la prossima stagione. Tanti bei motivi di interesse.


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Maggio 2019)

Mettiamo pressione all'Atalanta, più vada come vada

Contro il Frosinone voglio sperare di non rivedere lo scempio di Firenze con noi usciti dal campo dopo il gol


----------



## MaschioAlfa (14 Maggio 2019)

Tutti a pensare all Atalanta, alla Juventus, al biscotto, al complotto.

Ma i tre punti contro il Frosinone dobbiamo farli.
Dobbiamo farli. E non è tanto scontato


----------



## pazzomania (15 Maggio 2019)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Tutti a pensare all Atalanta, alla Juventus, al biscotto, al complotto.
> 
> Ma i tre punti contro il Frosinone dobbiamo farli.
> Dobbiamo farli. E non è tanto scontato



Oddio, hanno tirato totalmente i remi in barca.

Mi preoccupa di più la Spal in tutta onestà.

Ma vediamo che fanno i ladri contro l' Atalanta va...


----------



## Jino (15 Maggio 2019)

Siamo a mercoledi, possiamo ormai ritenerci sicuri sia alle 18 la gara?


----------



## pazzomania (15 Maggio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Siamo a mercoledi, possiamo ormai ritenerci sicuri sia alle 18 la gara?



Direi ormai di si, lo spero.

Se inizia alle 18 sono a casa per un orario umano.


----------



## Zenos (15 Maggio 2019)

Ma qualcuno si è pronunciato ina maniera ufficiale o non siamo neanche degni di risposta?


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Maggio 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ma qualcuno si è pronunciato ina maniera ufficiale o non siamo neanche degni di risposta?



Hanno fatto finta di niente. LOL


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Maggio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Direi ormai di si, lo spero.
> 
> Se inizia alle 18 sono a casa per un orario umano.



Anch’io. Da Mantova sono 400 km tra andata e ritorno, dopo 23 anni di abbonamento di notti con poche ore di sonno per San Siro ne so qualcosa. XD


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Maggio 2019)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Tutti a pensare all Atalanta, alla Juventus, al biscotto, al complotto.
> 
> Ma i tre punti contro il Frosinone dobbiamo farli.
> Dobbiamo farli. E non è tanto scontato


Ormai il Frosinone è scomparso dai radar, ha vinto giusto contro la disastrata Fiorentina 6 giornate fa poi quasi solo sconfitte, sarebbe imbarazzante non vincere. Sicuramente visto come giochiamo sarà difficile sbloccarla visto che giocheranno tutti chiusi. Poi se ci scappa la figura di palta tipo Milan-Benevento alzo le mani


Jino ha scritto:


> Siamo a mercoledi, possiamo ormai ritenerci sicuri sia alle 18 la gara?



A questo punto missà che il rifiuto è tacito, ovvero non lo rendono neanche ufficiale, semplicemente rifiutano il cambio orario segna neanche rispondere...


----------



## admin (16 Maggio 2019)

*Le probabili formazioni secondo Sky

**Designato arbitro Manganiello per Milan - Frosinone. Al VAR, Pairetto.
*


----------



## MarcoG (16 Maggio 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Ormai il Frosinone è scomparso dai radar, ha vinto giusto contro la disastrata Fiorentina 6 giornate fa poi quasi solo sconfitte



... per questo urge non abbassare la guardia. Il rischio per i nostri di pensare di passeggiare è elevatissimo. Queste partite vengono vinte dai giocatori esperti che sanno qual'è il giusto livello di attenzione e concentrazione per non spendere troppe energie nervose e contemporaneamente non sottovalutare gli avversari. La nostra rosa giovane ha in questa partita tantissime possibilità di sbagliare.

Del resto pensateci, siamo qui a lamentarci dei punti persi con le piccole squadre, cosa che ha sempre caratterizzato il milan dai tempi di Carletto...


----------



## admin (16 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni secondo Sky
> *



*Designato arbitro Manganiello per Milan - Frosinone. Al VAR, Pairetto.*


----------



## Freddiedevil (16 Maggio 2019)

Per me tanto meglio giocare alle 18, va bene il non rinvio.
Sono preoccupato più per l'arbitraggio di favore che sicuramente riceverà l'Atalanta dopo la Coppa Italia e le lamentele (assolutamente legittime) di Gasperini.

Intanto è pur vero che prima dobbiamo fare il nostro, per poi sederci comodi alle 20:30 per gufare in tranquillità.


----------



## admin (16 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni secondo Sky
> 
> **Designato arbitro Manganiello per Milan - Frosinone. Al VAR, Pairetto.
> *



.


----------



## andreima (16 Maggio 2019)

Si avvicina il giorno del giudizio


----------



## vannu994 (17 Maggio 2019)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Per me tanto meglio giocare alle 18, va bene il non rinvio.
> Sono preoccupato più per *l'arbitraggio di favore che sicuramente riceverà l'Atalanta* dopo la Coppa Italia e le lamentele (assolutamente legittime) di Gasperini.
> 
> Intanto è pur vero che prima dobbiamo fare il nostro, per poi sederci comodi alle 20:30 per gufare in tranquillità.



L'arbitraggio di favore allo stadium penso che non l'avrà mai nessuno se non i padroni di casa...


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Frosinone, penultima giornata di Serie A 2018/2019. Si gioca domenica 19 maggio 2019 alle ore 18 (ma il Milan come riportato ha chiesto di posticipare alle 20:30) allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Milan - Frosinone in tv?
> 
> ...



Si deve vincere, punto e basta.

Poi vediamo chi è onesto e chi no


----------



## admin (17 Maggio 2019)

*Le formazioni dalla GDS
*


----------



## Freddiedevil (17 Maggio 2019)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> L'arbitraggio di favore allo stadium penso che non l'avrà mai nessuno se non i padroni di casa...



Questo se fossero a caccia di punti, ma in questo caso...


----------



## Ambrole (18 Maggio 2019)

Noi dobbiamo vincere la nostra gara, poi purtroppo sarà la Juve a decidere. Sarebbe normale pensare che preferiscano fare andare l atalanta piuttosto che il Milan in Champions, per evitare di darci una mano nel nostro progetto di risalita


----------



## Love (18 Maggio 2019)

Ho un brutto presentimento per questa partita...a prescindere dall'atalanta che gioverà sicuramente della situazione juve (allegri via,chiellini out) e dell'arbitraggio non favorevole di mercoledi,e che quindi non uscirà sconfitta da torino...ma la nostra partita la vedo molto molto difficile.


----------



## admin (18 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS
> *



.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (18 Maggio 2019)

Manca il portiere titolare Sportiello(odio quando fanno queste scelte contro di noi!) 
Manca il migliore in difesa Salamon 
Manca il migliore a centrocampo Chibsah 
Manca pure uno dei + propositivi in attacco Pinamonti 

alias sono + scarsi del solito 
se non arriva un + 3 equivale a un - 300 in classifica 

ah hanno 0 motivazioni.. visto che il giovane dell Inter 
gli è stato dato il permesse di andarsene con la Nazionale

l'unico con un pizzico di fantasia è Ciano


----------



## showtaarabt (19 Maggio 2019)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Noi dobbiamo vincere la nostra gara, poi purtroppo sarà la Juve a decidere. Sarebbe normale pensare che preferiscano fare andare l atalanta piuttosto che il Milan in Champions, per evitare di darci una mano nel nostro progetto di risalita



Oddio alla Juve da un punto di vista economico forse convidne una Serie A forte con Milan ed Inter tra le prime 4 a non fare da comparsa in Europa.
Giocare contro nessuno non giova neanche a loro.
Poi con il cambio allenatore potrebbero esserci molti partenti ed il Milan che fa la Champions rispetto all'Atalanta potrebbe essere una destinazione gradita.


----------



## andreima (19 Maggio 2019)

Comunque domani si scrive il nostro futuro


----------



## showtaarabt (19 Maggio 2019)

andreima ha scritto:


> Comunque domani si scrive il nostro futuro



Per me non tanto perchè a prescindere dalla CL dipenderà molto da scelte societarie importanti come cacciare Gattuso e prendere un allenatore investire in scouting e staff medico.
Se andiamo in CL teniamo Gattuso e compriamo 2 figurine bollite strapagandole come ingaggi siamo rovinati.
Il top sarebbe CL e mezza rifondazione.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Maggio 2019)

andreima ha scritto:


> Comunque domani si scrive il nostro futuro



Come Verona-Milan del 28 Aprile 2002. Anche lì probabilmente il Milan di Ancelotti, quello vero, in caso di debacle non sarebbe nato e avremmo rischiato di trascinarci nella mediocrità nella quale navigavamo dal 1996 (sebbene, va detto, si trattava di una mediocrità ben diversa, e meno desolante, di quella degli ultimi sette anni, visto che uno scudetto e qualche qualificazione in CL l’avevamo strappata).

Ero al Bentegodi quel giorno di 17 anni fa, e domani sarò a San Siro, come sempre. Le sensazioni sono le stesse di quel giorno di 17 anni fa, speriamo bene quindi.

Edit: corretti errori di battitura.


----------



## andreima (19 Maggio 2019)

showtaarabt ha scritto:


> Per me non tanto perchè a prescindere dalla CL dipenderà molto da scelte societarie importanti come cacciare Gattuso e prendere un allenatore investire in scouting e staff medico.
> Se andiamo in CL teniamo Gattuso e compriamo 2 figurine bollite strapagandole come ingaggi siamo rovinati.
> Il top sarebbe CL e mezza rifondazione.



Intanto andiamo..che di vedere gli altri giocare la sera in settimana mi sono stufato,poi vedremo,ma se non si passa dalla qualificazione non sapremo mai se è cosa ci toccherà..io spero..


----------



## andreima (19 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Come Verona-Milan del 28 Aprile 2002. Anche lì probabilmente il Milan di Ancelotti, quello vero, in caso di debacle non sarebbe nato e avremmo rischiato di trascinarci nella mediocrità nella quale navigavamo dal 1996 (sebbene, va detto, si trattava di una mediocrità ben diversa, e meno desolante, di quella degli ultimi sette anni, visto che uno scudetto e qualche qualificazione in CL l’avevamo strappata).
> 
> Ero al Bengodi quel giorno di 17 anni fa, e domani sarò a San Siro, come sempre. Le sensazioni sono le stesse di quel giorno di 17 anni fa, speriamo bene quindi.


 Io sto già male a casa.. figurati li..poi alle 20.30 devo prendermi un tranquillante...


----------



## Raryof (19 Maggio 2019)

Domani ci giochiamo tutto, TUTTO.
E a ripensarci bene meglio giocare prima della Juve.

PS: ma a che ora giochiamo? 20.30?


----------



## Freddiedevil (19 Maggio 2019)

Domani testa e cuore sul campo, importante sbloccarla nel primo tempo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Maggio 2019)

andreima ha scritto:


> Io sto già male a casa.. figurati li..poi alle 20.30 devo prendermi un tranquillante...



Noi contestiamo, minacciamo, ci disperiamo, ma alla fine..... “SEM SEMPER CHI”! 

E io lo sono da ormai quasi 25 anni, gli anni che sono abbonato. Dall’ultimo scudetto dell’era Capello, passando per gli anni “grigi” ( non proprio bui come ora) 1996-2002, poi per l’era Ancelotti, una delle più grandi ere che il Diavolo abbia conosciuto, per arrivare al Medioevo milanista 2012-oggi, Medioevo causato dallo stesso uomo che ci diede gli anni d’oro.

Il Diavolo rinascerà. Non so se sarà da domani (lo spero con tutto il cuore) ma rinascerà, e saranno augelli senza zucchero per tutti.

P.s: ho corretto il mio post da te quotato perché quel Bengodi al posto di Bentegodi non si poteva vedere.


----------



## andreima (19 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Noi contestiamo, minacciamo, ci disperiamo, ma alla fine..... “SEM SEMPER CHI”!
> 
> E io lo sono da ormai quasi 25 anni, gli anni che sono abbonato. Dall’ultimo scudetto dell’era Capello, passando per gli anni “grigi” ( non proprio bui come ora) 1996-2002, poi per l’era Ancelotti, una delle più grandi ere che il Diavolo abbia conosciuto, per arrivare al Medioevo milanista 2012-oggi, Medioevo causato dallo stesso uomo che ci diede gli anni d’oro.
> 
> ...



Tranquillo si era capito cosa significa per te i l Milan..e incredibile la stagione si questo anno, ma con tutti i treni persi abbiamo ancora una fievole opportunità di riaccendere la fiammella spenta in questi anni..


----------



## 666psycho (19 Maggio 2019)

da vincere! forza milan!


----------



## Chrissonero (19 Maggio 2019)

Oggi ci vuole la giornata perfetta. Forza ragazzi! Forza CR7! Forza Milan!!!


----------



## admin (19 Maggio 2019)

*Ufficiali

Milan: Donnarumma, Abate, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez, Kessie, Bakayoko, Calhanoglu, Suso, Piatek, Borini

Frosinone:Bardi; Goldaniga, Ariaudo, Brighenti; Paganini, Zampano, Maiello, Sammarco, Beghetto; Trotta, Ciano.*


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Maggio 2019)

Con la vittoria siamo matematicamente in Europa League


----------



## admin (19 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Abate, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez, Kessie, Bakayoko, Calhanoglu, Suso, Piatek, Borini
> 
> Frosinone:Bardi; Goldaniga, Ariaudo, Brighenti; Paganini, Zampano, Maiello, Sammarco, Beghetto; Trotta, Ciano.*



.


----------



## Andris (19 Maggio 2019)

che salotto di vermi su sky.
stanno parlando SOLO di europa league dall'inizio,addirittura si è fatta l'ipotesi che facciamo un punto.
ambrosini che vuole la conferma di Gattuso.
tornate a commentare il calciomercato alle undici con faina.


----------



## Raryof (19 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> che salotto di vermi su sky.
> stanno parlando SOLO di europa league dall'inizio,addirittura si è fatta l'ipotesi che facciamo un punto.
> ambrosini che vuole la conferma di Gattuso.
> tornate a commentare il calciomercato alle undici con faina.



Ma infatti, si preoccupassero del cuscino di Faina.


----------



## Lucocco 2 (19 Maggio 2019)

.


----------



## admin (19 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Abate, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez, Kessie, Bakayoko, Calhanoglu, Suso, Piatek, Borini
> 
> Frosinone:Bardi; Goldaniga, Ariaudo, Brighenti; Paganini, Zampano, Maiello, Sammarco, Beghetto; Trotta, Ciano.*



.


----------



## Konrad (19 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma, Abate, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez, Kessie, Bakayoko, Calhanoglu, Suso, Piatek, Borini
> 
> Frosinone:Bardi; Goldaniga, Ariaudo, Brighenti; Paganini, Zampano, Maiello, Sammarco, Beghetto; Trotta, Ciano.*



Sulla carta dovremmo chiuderla 4-0 a leggere le formazioni...

DAI RAGAZZI!!! FORZA MILAN!!!


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Maggio 2019)

Molto bella la maglia nuova


----------



## Swaitak (19 Maggio 2019)

maglia spettacolare


----------



## Ema2000 (19 Maggio 2019)

Sono convinto che Gattuso riuscirà a compiere il miracolo di farci battere il Frosinone


----------



## admin (19 Maggio 2019)

Stupenda la maglia ma l'atteggiamento...


----------



## Pit96 (19 Maggio 2019)

Dai che dobbiamo vincere!


----------



## admin (19 Maggio 2019)

Sempre ste mozzarelle


----------



## Zenos (19 Maggio 2019)

Bravo Sugo


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Maggio 2019)

Inizio pessimo


----------



## Zenos (19 Maggio 2019)

Ma piatek sempre a terra?alzati e non pensare al tuo orticello!


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Maggio 2019)

Gli angoli di calhanoglu fanno male alla salute


----------



## Pit96 (19 Maggio 2019)

Calhanoglu galvanizzato dagli osservatori del Leicester?


----------



## Konrad (19 Maggio 2019)

Inizio proprio da partita con il coltello tra i denti...


----------



## Schism75 (19 Maggio 2019)

Siamo già in difficoltà. Bene,


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Maggio 2019)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Inizio proprio da partita con il coltello tra i denti...



Si tocca con mano che siamo partito con il solito veleno e la beva alla bocca!


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Maggio 2019)

Che freschezza e fluidità nella nostra azione d'attacco meravigliosamente diretta da Suso e Calhanoglu, piatek non deve proprio pensare al suo orticello


----------



## Konrad (19 Maggio 2019)

Incredibile ma vero...Calhanoglu migliore in campo finora


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Maggio 2019)

Altra partita da lacrime e sangue.


----------



## Wildbone (19 Maggio 2019)

Ma come è possibile non avere il pallino del gioco contro il Frosinone, in casa, mentre ci si gioca l'accesso alla CL?

Cioè, stiamo giocando da attendisti, tutti schierati dietro.


----------



## kekkopot (19 Maggio 2019)

Ma sbaglio o la Turca per ora gioca bene?


----------



## Ecthelion (19 Maggio 2019)

Vedere giocare una squadra di Gattuso è pura arte, armonia ai suoi massimi livelli.


----------



## Wildbone (19 Maggio 2019)

Deo gratias, forse abbiamo alzato il baricentro. Grazie Gattuso.


----------



## DavidGoffin (19 Maggio 2019)

Bella la maglietta, ma col colletto sarebbe stata molto meglio


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Maggio 2019)

Non é colpa sua, si impegna, ma Borini tecnicamente non puo giocare in una squadra che ambisce a qualsiasi obbiettivo oltre 'la salvezza al ultima giornata'.


----------



## DavidGoffin (19 Maggio 2019)

Bel passaggio dell turco ma Kessie pachiderma


----------



## Boomer (19 Maggio 2019)

Partita orrenda per ora in classico Gino style.


----------



## Zenos (19 Maggio 2019)

Rinnoviamo a Chalanoglu e Abate


----------



## kekkopot (19 Maggio 2019)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Bella la maglietta, ma col colletto sarebbe stata molto meglio



A me piace tantissimo anche così


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Maggio 2019)

Bella giocata della turca!


Tunnel di Abate    Chi lo ha subito...meglio ritirarsi


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Maggio 2019)

Kessiè sempre molto generoso nel regalare palloni agli spettatori nel terzo anello


----------



## Schism75 (19 Maggio 2019)

Mamma mia sto turco inutile.


----------



## mandraghe (19 Maggio 2019)

Conversione di Kessie! Ah dite che non è football americano?


----------



## Zenos (19 Maggio 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Kessiè sempre molto generoso nel regalare palloni agli spettatori nel terzo anello



Ha un cuore grande cosi


----------



## kekkopot (19 Maggio 2019)

Se è vero che ci sono osservatori del Leicester per Chala oggi, se continua a giocare così potremmo levarcelo dalle balle forse.

EDIT: come non detto... lancio completamente sballato


----------



## Schism75 (19 Maggio 2019)

Possesso di palla inutile. 3 passaggi tra difensori, palla al centrocampista e poi retropassaggio indietro.


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Maggio 2019)

Fondamentale l'apporto di piatek al centrocampo, è proprio il suo ruolo


----------



## kekkopot (19 Maggio 2019)

Che ritmi altissimi che diamo alla partita. Meglio di una squadra di PL


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Maggio 2019)

Partita da vincere a tutti i costi, Gattuso invece ha pensato bene di impostarla come se fosse una delle tante. Bravo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Maggio 2019)

20 minuti e solo un tiro nello specchio....Siamo sempre i soliti




Schism75 ha scritto:


> Possesso di palla inutile. 3 passaggi tra difensori, palla al centrocampista e poi retropassaggio indietro.



Il tiki taka gattusiano. Possesso palla senza rischio di perderla. Una tattica geniale.


----------



## mandraghe (19 Maggio 2019)

Ritmi degni di una partita tra scapoli e ammogliati...


----------



## Zenos (19 Maggio 2019)

Perché piatek pensa al suo orticello e non va a prendersi palla in area di rigore per fare una cavalcata stile Weah?


----------



## MaschioAlfa (19 Maggio 2019)

Della partita atalanta Juventus non ci interesserà una bene amata mazza......


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Maggio 2019)

Il Frosinone ha un gioco migliore del Milan di Gattuso comunque.


----------



## R41D3N (19 Maggio 2019)

Ci provo sempre a vederla ma dopo un quarto d'ora mi fanno puntualmente passare la voglia. Siamo il nulla cosmico!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Maggio 2019)

Che bello vedere Piatek a 30-50 metri dalla porta. Proprio li un 9 puo dare maggior aiuto alla squadra.


----------



## Zenos (19 Maggio 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Il Frosinone ha un gioco migliore del Milan di Gattuso comunque.



Hanno sicuramente i giocatori migliori.


----------



## Boomer (19 Maggio 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Il Frosinone ha un gioco migliore del Milan di Gattuso comunque.



Ovvio. L allenatore del frosinone è su un altro pianeta rispetto a Gattuso.


----------



## Cataldinho (19 Maggio 2019)

Non si può pensare di dominare il Frosinone a Sansiro


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Maggio 2019)

Vabbe...Borini come fa a non segnare? Incredibile


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Maggio 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Perché piatek pensa al suo orticello e non va a prendersi palla in area di rigore per fare una cavalcata stile Weah?



Io fossi in piatek sarei avvelenato nell'anima a sentirmi dire certe cose da un non allenatore


----------



## Teddy (19 Maggio 2019)

Sto veramente detestando Piatek per il suo buttarsi a terra ad ogni minimo contatto.


----------



## Zenos (19 Maggio 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Io fossi in piatek sarei avvelenato nell'anima a sentirmi dire certe cose da un non allenatore



Se rimane Gino questo fa le valigie.


----------



## mandraghe (19 Maggio 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Ovvio. L allenatore del frosinone è su un altro pianeta rispetto a Gattuso.




Ma che dici, è la rosa del Frosinone che è superiore (pluricit. dei veleners)


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Maggio 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Io fossi in piatek sarei avvelenato nell'anima a sentirmi dire certe cose da un non allenatore



Se teniamo Mr. Veleno do per scontato la sua cessione in estate. Sicuramente la chiedera. Non ha senso per lui rovinarsi la carriera a giocare da difensore aggiunto


----------



## Boomer (19 Maggio 2019)

Chiunque difende questo venditore di cipolle ambulante è realmente in malafede comunque.


----------



## Konrad (19 Maggio 2019)

Comunque è già la seconda volta che un difensore frusinate si butta a corpo morto addosso a Piatek in area senza nemmeno guardare il pallone. Chissà se la terza ce la fischiano


----------



## Aron (19 Maggio 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Se rimane Gino questo fa le valigie.



Sicuro.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Maggio 2019)

Che brutto Milan.. come dico sempre, qua il miracolo è la squadra stessa che nonostante sia piena di mediocri è a giocarsi il quarto posto senza un allenatore. Altro che Gattuso uomo dei miracoli..


----------



## admin (19 Maggio 2019)

Non ci sono davvero parole


----------



## Wildbone (19 Maggio 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Io fossi in piatek sarei avvelenato nell'anima a sentirmi dire certe cose da un non allenatore



Ma è così senz'altro, e lo stesso pensiero ce l'avranno almeno altri 10 giocatori in rosa.
A nessun giocatore piace essere (non) allenato da uno che non sa allenare. C'è poco da fare.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (19 Maggio 2019)

Borini sa che i pali non sono di gomma


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Maggio 2019)

Frosinone 11 gol subiti nelle ultime 5 partite


----------



## Blu71 (19 Maggio 2019)

Siamo imbarazzanti.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Maggio 2019)

Da notare che nel dubbio anche questo arbitro conosce solo una direzione.


----------



## Zenos (19 Maggio 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Chiunque difende questo venditore di cipolle ambulante è realmente in malafede comunque.



Ma sai quanti troll?basta andare nel topic del sondaggio,quanti ce ne sono che fanno finta di scandalizzarsi...

Comunque 26 minuti di nulla cosmico. A San Siro.Contro il Frosinone retrocesso.


----------



## Schism75 (19 Maggio 2019)

Ma l’anno prossimo in Champions le prendiamo da tutti.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Maggio 2019)

Questi maledetti stanno entrando sugli avversari come se si dovessero salvare


----------



## Cataldinho (19 Maggio 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Da notare che nel dubbio anche questo arbitro conosce solo una direzione.


Ovvio, ma tanto la società resta zitta e muta.


----------



## Zenos (19 Maggio 2019)

Comunque Baka,ditemi quello che volete,ma è di un'altro livello. Noi ovviamente lo rispediamo al mittente.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Maggio 2019)

Sono settimane che si fanno calcoli per andare in CL e poi non si riesce a segnare al Frosinone. Che pena.


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Maggio 2019)

E ora tutti in piedi per il meraviglioso tiro di calhanoglu


----------



## Wildbone (19 Maggio 2019)

Peccato, il gol di Baka lo vorrei proprio, giusto per levarsi una soddisfazione.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Maggio 2019)

Non riusciamo a battere un calcio d'angolo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Maggio 2019)

Ma una seconda punta in una partita da vincere a tutto costi non sarebbe male, no? Giusto per provare di buttare qualche cross?


----------



## Konrad (19 Maggio 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Comunque Baka,ditemi quello che volete,ma è di un'altro livello. Noi ovviamente lo rispediamo al mittente.



Eh ma è un cattivo ragazzo....


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Maggio 2019)

Tiro soave


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Maggio 2019)

La solita balistica... Non sa calciare ne punizioni ne calci d'angolo


----------



## DavidGoffin (19 Maggio 2019)

Le ripartenze e i contropiedi questi sconosciuti....l'ultima volta che ho visto un gol così c'era ancora Ibrahimovic


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Maggio 2019)

Azione numero 3638638648648686 buttata nel cestino da Suso


----------



## Wildbone (19 Maggio 2019)

Ma è mai possibile non riuscire a tirarne una sopra la barriera? Cioè, le stampa tutte, assurdo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Maggio 2019)

Suso fa di tutto per non passarla a Piatek quanto c'e la possibilita


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Maggio 2019)

Uno spettacolo desolante


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Maggio 2019)

Nettissimo rigore sulla punizione di Chalanoglu.
La VAR ignora!!!


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Maggio 2019)

L'ideale sarebbe togliere quel cesso di Suso e mettere Cutrone in modo da cercare in un modo migliore piatek, ma GIAMMAI


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Maggio 2019)

Era piu bello il Milan del 'diamo palla a Menez e vediamo cosa fa' di Inzaghi che sta robaccia qui al ritmo di dopolavoristi


----------



## Blu71 (19 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Nettissimo rigore sulla punizione di Chalanoglu.
> La VAR ignora!!!



..al Milan i rigori non si danno.


----------



## LukeLike (19 Maggio 2019)

Malissimo Piatek...


----------



## DavidGoffin (19 Maggio 2019)

Una squadra normale aveva già fatto 2 gol a questo punto mentre questi tra poco avranno già solo 1 tempo per chiudersi a riccio e rubarci un punto inutile


----------



## Boomer (19 Maggio 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> L'ideale sarebbe togliere quel cesso di Suso e mettere Cutrone in modo da cercare in un modo migliore piatek, ma GIAMMAI



Suso è l unico che crea qualcosa ma ok...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Maggio 2019)

36 minuti 0 a 0 contro questi dopolavoristi. Ma che vergogna


----------



## Konrad (19 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Nettissimo rigore sulla punizione di Chalanoglu.
> La VAR ignora!!!



Non sono sicuro fosse rigore perché l'hanno fatto rivedere 1 volta per mezzo secondo...ma nemmeno un dubbio si sono fatti venire?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Maggio 2019)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Una squadra normale aveva già fatto 2 gol a questo punto mentre questi tra poco avranno già solo 1 tempo per chiudersi a riccio e rubarci un punto inutile



Abbiamo fatto gli stessi gol dell'Empoli, già è un miracolo segnarne uno di gol.


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Maggio 2019)

Un'altro ottimo esempio di ripartenza dal basso con migliaia di passaggi davanti all'area


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Maggio 2019)

Oggi brava la turca. Bakayoko comunque tutt'altro livello rispetto a Kessié. Piu forta fisicamente, piu idee di gioco e tecnica nettamente piu buona


----------



## Lambro (19 Maggio 2019)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Non sono sicuro fosse rigore perché l'hanno fatto rivedere 1 volta per mezzo secondo...ma nemmeno un dubbio si sono fatti venire?



l'ho rivista n'attimo è piu' scapola che gomito.


----------



## Wildbone (19 Maggio 2019)

Kessie...


----------



## Zenos (19 Maggio 2019)

Ma kessie la fa apposta? Non ci credo che fa sempre la cosa sbagliata.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (19 Maggio 2019)

Kessignoranza


----------



## mandraghe (19 Maggio 2019)

Kessie


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Maggio 2019)

*Ragazzi, il Frosinone nelle ultime 5 partite ha fatto 1 punto. *Oggi é senza diversi titolari.

Questi sarebbero da asfaltare senza se e senza ma. Ma se si viaggia a questo ritmo é dura anche contro il Dudelange.


----------



## Lambro (19 Maggio 2019)

Quanto ci manca Bonaventura, togli Kessie e metti dentro lui nelle partite che devi vincere e cambierebbe tutto.


----------



## andreima (19 Maggio 2019)

Togli kessie perfavore


----------



## Wildbone (19 Maggio 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Quanto ci manca Bonaventura, togli Kessie e metti dentro lui nelle partite che devi vincere e cambierebbe tutto.



Senz'ombra di dubbio. Kessie è troppo stupido calcisticamente, e non è migliorato di una virgola rispetto al primo anno.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Maggio 2019)

Contro una squadra già retrocessa non si può vedere uno schifo simile.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Maggio 2019)

RR é forse il peggior laterale sinistro in circolazione.


----------



## Lambro (19 Maggio 2019)

Comunque se facciamo 90 minuti in questo modo non la vinciamo neanche morti.
Anzi, se loro non fossero tremendamente scarsi avrebbero avuto piu' spazi di noi per rendersi pericolosi.
Oggi (oggi...) Kessie assolutamente inguardabile ma fara' 90 minuti ovviamente.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (19 Maggio 2019)

È più divertente seguire la lotta per non retrocedere che sto Milan pietoso


----------



## admin (19 Maggio 2019)

Ma come si fa solo a poter pensare di continuare con sto schifo?


----------



## Lambro (19 Maggio 2019)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Senz'ombra di dubbio. Kessie è troppo stupido calcisticamente, e non è migliorato di una virgola rispetto al primo anno.



Rispetto all'Atalanta è nettamente peggiorato, secondo me.
Molto piu' indolente.


----------



## Zenos (19 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma come si fa solo a poter pensare di continuare con sto schifo?



Eppure ancora una volta ci sorprenderanno.


----------



## Konrad (19 Maggio 2019)

Invece del biscotto di questa sera pensiamo a infornare la pagnotta noi...perché qui io la vedo davvero brutta. Squadra senza nerbo che mi sembra anche già stanca.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Maggio 2019)

Sentire parlare di CL per questo Milan è davvero troppo.


----------



## Pit96 (19 Maggio 2019)

Piateck comunque sta facendo schifo. E non solo da 1 partita...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Maggio 2019)

Bellissimo lancio di Musacchio e il solito Piatek che non riesce a controllarla e saltare tutti in slalom stile Messi. Dovrebbe metterci piu impegno!


----------



## Boomer (19 Maggio 2019)

RR Borini la Turca non giocherebbero neanche nell'Empoli. Gattuso non dovrebbe neanche allenare in Serie C...


----------



## R41D3N (19 Maggio 2019)

Il bello è che si continuava a pensare alla partita di Torino come se questa la avessimo già vinta. Oggi dovevamo dare l'anima ed invece stiamo assistendo al solito inguardabile schifo


----------



## Blu71 (19 Maggio 2019)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Il bello è che si continuava a pensare alla partita di Torino come se questa la avessimo già vinta. Oggi dovevamo dare l'anima ed invece stiamo assistendo al solito inguardabile schifo



.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Maggio 2019)

magari la piazza prima del finale, ma questo Piatek è veramente l ombra di se stesso


----------



## Wildbone (19 Maggio 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Rispetto all'Atalanta è nettamente peggiorato, secondo me.
> Molto piu' indolente.



Sì sì, ha perso pure quello strapotere atletico che aveva dimostrato nella primissima parte della prima stagione in rossonero.
Non che ci sia nulla da stupirsi: qualsiasi giocatore passato sotto la mano di Gattuso è peggiorato, quasi come se avessero perso l'istinto, la garra, il piacere di giocare a calcio. Non c'è un singolo giocatore che sia migliorato.

L'unico che è cresciuto è Bakayoko, guarda caso quello che si è scornato con Gattuso. Chissà perché...


----------



## Ecthelion (19 Maggio 2019)

Voglio un qualsiasi venditore di kebab cingalese in panchina per un upgrade immediato.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Maggio 2019)

In una partita e mezza non siamo riusciti a fare un gol a Frosinone.


----------



## DavidGoffin (19 Maggio 2019)

Le volte che Calhanoglu riesce a prendere la palla o lo specchio della porta in un anno intero si contano sulla punta delle dite


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (19 Maggio 2019)

Ma ci sono quelli del Leicester in tribuna e Vardy in campo?


----------



## Zenos (19 Maggio 2019)

L'arbitro sta chiaramente provocando.


----------



## Schism75 (19 Maggio 2019)

Partita indecorosa. Nuovamente.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Maggio 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> RR é forse il peggior laterale sinistro in circolazione.



Ssssttt.
Zitto! Altrimenti a chi lo cediamo?


----------



## Aron (19 Maggio 2019)

Incredibile come Gattuso soffra tutte le squadrette


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Maggio 2019)

Piatek completamente scemo diventato


----------



## kipstar (19 Maggio 2019)

imbarazzante


----------



## Boomer (19 Maggio 2019)

Chiunque difende l' operato di mirabilia e di gennaro gattuso non e un tifoso del milan

GATTUSO HA DISTRUTTO PIATEK RAGAZZI


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (19 Maggio 2019)

Esprimiamo un gioco che farebbe schifo pure nelle categorie inferiori...


----------



## Lucocco 2 (19 Maggio 2019)

Ci fosse una partita in cui dimostriamo una superiorità netta. Pure contro il Frosinone retrocesso dobbiamo soffrire.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Maggio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Incredibile come Gattuso soffra tutte le squadre



fixed


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Maggio 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sentire parlare di CL per questo Milan è davvero troppo.



Io per l’ennesima volta mi domando come facciamo ad essere in lotta per la CL e ad un gol dalla qualificazione all’EL


----------



## varvez (19 Maggio 2019)

Il Miracolo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (19 Maggio 2019)

Tipica amichevole estiva

Il bello è che stiamo da una settimana a scongiurare eventuali biscottoni... Lol 

l'Atalanta merita la Champions, quest'insieme di pagliacci solo il circo


----------



## 6milan (19 Maggio 2019)

Il livello di mediocrità in cui è la nostra rosa è ad un livello a dir poco imbarazzante


----------



## Prealpi (19 Maggio 2019)

Non so nemmeno cosa dire, nemmeno con il Frosinone si può stare tranquilli


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Maggio 2019)

Altro arbitraggio a senso unico.





Comunque: *Basta con quel infame di Gattuso. *Non siamo superiori nemmeno a squadre come Parma e Frosinone. Come é possibile? Come fa uno a volere un baricentro talmente basso? Quale sarebbe la nostra idea di gioco oltre al giropalla in difesa e Suso che si accentra?


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Maggio 2019)

Ce﻿ ne vuole per ﻿riuscire ad annientare le doti di ogni singolo giocatore come ha fatto Gattuso, vergogna. Questo primo ﻿tempo﻿ è ﻿un ﻿insulto﻿


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (19 Maggio 2019)

Noi facciamo pena, ma il Frosinone sta giocando alla morte. Tralasciando che la vedo nera come la morte per sta partita, se la Juve stasera si impegna anche solo la metà di quanto si stiano impegnando quelli del Frosinone vince 3 a 0.


----------



## Heaven (19 Maggio 2019)

Vedere il Milan di Gattuso è uno strazio


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Maggio 2019)

Provo vergogna per loro.


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Piatek completamente scemo diventato



Come Paqueta', al Milan le prime partite le giocano tutti alla grande, mostrando cose interessanti, poi accade qualcosa di imponderabile, l'intervento del vate Guttuso che obbliga i giocatori a fare il suo gioco di melma.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (19 Maggio 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Bellissimo lancio di Musacchio e il solito Piatek che non riesce a controllarla e saltare tutti in slalom stile Messi. Dovrebbe metterci piu impegno!



Incredibile, dovrebbero aumentargli le dosi di veleno da 40cc a 60cc


----------



## 1972 (19 Maggio 2019)

45 minuti due pseudo tiri in porta. i cani dell-agility dog sono nettamente superiori al 99% dei giocatori rossoneri - calcisticamente parlando eh.


----------



## Konrad (19 Maggio 2019)

0-0 a fine primo tempo. Indegno. E' il caso che il nostro pseudo-mister cambi qualcosa all'intervallo. In area servono 2 uomini a rompere i maroni ai loro centrali.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Maggio 2019)

Solito Milan, nulla di nuovo sotto il sole.
Altra partita da cardiopalma.


----------



## Milanista di Milano (19 Maggio 2019)

Speriamo sia l'ultima a San Siro per molti


----------



## Milanista di Milano (19 Maggio 2019)

Ho segnato ogni cosa fatta da Piatek, per i vari Calhanoglu, Kessie e Rodriguez non c'è neanche bisogno.. ecco che è uscito fuori

- anticipato in tuffo fuori area
- non reattivo dopo rimpallo in area
- cross in area lo attraversa e si rotola in area
- perde duello aereo in mezzo al campo su palla lenta
- anticipato palla morbida a 40m
- non arriva su cross in area tagliato e si tuffa
- stoppa la palla di braccio, fallo
- non arriva su cross in area piccola
- non chiude un 1-2 in area con una sponda che finisce al portiere
- servito in profondita tira dal limite dell'area, palla debole e a lato di 3m
- non prova a prendere cross teso di Suso in area piccola
- sbaglia stop nel cerchio di centrocampo
- fallo fuori area


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Maggio 2019)

Ennesima schifezza.
Dai che manca poco....


----------



## Boomer (19 Maggio 2019)

La cosa che non capite è che Gattuso esprimerebbe lo stesso identico gioco con i calciatori della Juventus , del Napoli o dell'Atalanta. Lui farebbe giocare Messi terzino aggiunto con Abate.

RIDICOLO


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Maggio 2019)

Occhio che questa finisce come Milan-Benevento.
Gattuso non può lasciarsi sfuggire un altro succosissimo record.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (19 Maggio 2019)

Milanista di Milano ha scritto:


> Ho segnato ogni cosa fatta da Piatek, per i vari Calhanoglu, Kessie e Rodriguez non c'è neanche bisogno.. ecco che è uscito fuori
> 
> - anticipato in tuffo fuori area
> - non reattivo dopo rimpallo in area
> ...



Non capisco questa lista

Inoltre non vedo nessun "sbaglia un 1vs1 col portiere su assist al bacio del miglior assistman della storia del Milan"


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (19 Maggio 2019)

Milanista di Milano ha scritto:


> Ho segnato ogni cosa fatta da Piatek, per i vari Calhanoglu, Kessie e Rodriguez non c'è neanche bisogno.. ecco che è uscito fuori
> 
> - anticipato in tuffo fuori area
> - non reattivo dopo rimpallo in area
> ...



È chiaramente demotivato e distrutto da Gattuso. Il tuo post è provocatorio e indecoroso. Ora come ora parlare di Piatek è come sparare sulla croce rossa.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (19 Maggio 2019)

Concordo con chi dice che sarebbe bello fosse l ultima a san siro per molti. Oggi borini veramente inutile. Kessie migliore del frosinone.. a piatek zero palle ma l importante è criticarlo


----------



## Schism75 (19 Maggio 2019)

Che orrore. Però no è La Rosa che non è all’altezza e siamo davanti ad un miracolo sportivo.


----------



## hiei87 (19 Maggio 2019)

Chiaramente la colpa, come sempre, è di Leonardo.
Gattuso anche oggi sta moltiplicando pane e pesci in panchina.


----------



## andreima (19 Maggio 2019)

Ci vuole solo una cosa che il Frosinone molli il colpo,altrimenti non facciamo un tiro


----------



## R41D3N (19 Maggio 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Occhio che questa finisce come Milan-Benevento.
> Gattuso non può lasciarsi sfuggire un altro succosissimo record.


Ci puoi scommettere. Altra figuraccia in mondovisione. Spero davvero sia l'ultima per lui a s.siro. Anche basta adesso!!!


----------



## rot-schwarz (19 Maggio 2019)

che schifezza, che vergogna, ma dove vogliamo andare con una squadra di scarponi.
Piatek e' un gilardino ma peggio, tecnica non ne ha, non abbiamo un centrocampo decente, attacanti scarsi, difesa cosi' cosi.
in questo campionato non ho visto una partita decente del Milan. Non ho visto mai un Milan cosi' vergognoso.
Poveri tifosi che sono a San Siro vedere giocare un Milan cosi'


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Maggio 2019)

Il Milan è scarso, non ha la rosa per poter fare dei tiri in porta contro il Frosinone.


----------



## Mic (19 Maggio 2019)

varvez ha scritto:


> Il Miracolo


al contrario


----------



## Boomer (19 Maggio 2019)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Non capisco questa lista
> 
> Inoltre non vedo nessun "sbaglia un 1vs1 col portiere su assist al bacio del miglior assistman della storia del Milan"



Criticare Piatek è essere in malafede.


----------



## Wildbone (19 Maggio 2019)

Milanista di Milano ha scritto:


> Ho segnato ogni cosa fatta da Piatek, per i vari Calhanoglu, Kessie e Rodriguez non c'è neanche bisogno.. ecco che è uscito fuori
> 
> - anticipato in tuffo fuori area
> - non reattivo dopo rimpallo in area
> ...



Cosa vorresti dimostrare con questa lista? L'unica cosa che si può evincere, visto che il polacco ha dimostrato di essere ben più di un buon attaccante nei primi mesi, è che manca a livello mentale. E come mai? Chiediamoci perché tutti i giocatori passati al Milan negli ultimi 18 mesi sono peggiorati, nonostante un buon/ottimo inizio. Chiediamoci perché.


----------



## Milanista di Milano (19 Maggio 2019)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Non capisco questa lista
> 
> Inoltre non vedo nessun "sbaglia un 1vs1 col portiere su assist al bacio del miglior assistman della storia del Milan"



credo che l'unico tiro l'abbia fatto su lancio di Suso... bastava puntare il difensore per concludere meglio, ma non ci ha nemmeno pensato


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Maggio 2019)

E' calata pure la quota del frosinone, il due prima era a 18, ora a 14. Quasi quasi due euro li butto


----------



## mandraghe (19 Maggio 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Criticare Piatek è essere in malafede.




Lascia perdere solo i gattusers possono dire certe fesserie.


----------



## Prealpi (19 Maggio 2019)

Ma come si fa a continuare con un allenatore del genere, zero assoluto, mai visto qualcosa di simile


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Maggio 2019)

Vorrei vedere qualunque altro giocatore da 20 gol a stagione con un allenatore che gli chiede di fare il centrocampista difensivo, e che nelle conferenze stampa gli dice chiaramente che i suoi gol non sono una priorità


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Maggio 2019)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Cosa vorresti dimostrare con questa lista? L'unica cosa che si può evincere, visto che il polacco ha dimostrato di essere ben più di un buon attaccante nei primi mesi, è che manca a livello mentale. E come mai? Chiediamoci perché tutti i giocatori passati al Milan negli ultimi 18 mesi sono peggiorati, nonostante un buon/ottimo inizio. Chiediamoci perché.



Paqueta che all'arrivo faceva cosa che ora non fa più, non per colpa sua ovviamente. Il problema del Milan è principalmente uno solo, si chiama Gennaro Gattuso.


----------



## Milanista di Milano (19 Maggio 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> È chiaramente demotivato e distrutto da Gattuso. Il tuo post è provocatorio e indecoroso. Ora come ora parlare di Piatek è come sparare sulla croce rossa.



capisco, Goldaniga e company sono motivati (retrocessi) e caricati a mille da Baroni? indecoroso sarai tu


----------



## LukeLike (19 Maggio 2019)

Queste sono partite che devi sbloccare subito, altrimenti sale l'ansia, lo stadio si innervosisce e inizia a diventare ostile e le gambe iniziano a diventare pesanti...


----------



## Milanista di Milano (19 Maggio 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Criticare Piatek è essere in malafede.


1 anno fa non sapevi neanche che esisteva


----------



## rot-schwarz (19 Maggio 2019)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Chiaramente la colpa, come sempre, è di Leonardo.
> Gattuso anche oggi sta moltiplicando pane e pesci in panchina.


la colpa e' di tutti, dirigenti, allenatore, giocatori e tifosi.
Tifosi per primo dovrebbero farsi sentire ma come si puo' assistere a queste partite in curva e non farsi sentire


----------



## Swaitak (19 Maggio 2019)

Gattuso si preoccupi dei meriti da qualche altra parte...


----------



## unbreakable (19 Maggio 2019)

Bardi lha fatta una parata?

comunque tre 0-0 tra baroni e gattuso ora siamo a tre e mezzo..


----------



## Freddiedevil (19 Maggio 2019)

La possiamo sbloccare solo con un episodio, oppure cambiando atteggiamento in campo nel secondo tempo.


----------



## Milanista di Milano (19 Maggio 2019)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Cosa vorresti dimostrare con questa lista? L'unica cosa che si può evincere, visto che il polacco ha dimostrato di essere ben più di un buon attaccante nei primi mesi, è che manca a livello mentale. E come mai? Chiediamoci perché tutti i giocatori passati al Milan negli ultimi 18 mesi sono peggiorati, nonostante un buon/ottimo inizio. Chiediamoci perché.



non voglio dimostrare niente, ho solo segnato quello che ha fatto.. per me perdere ogni duello e non saper stoppare un pallone non significa essere scarichi a livello mentale... anche perchè uno appena arrivato, acclamato dalla gente, senza impegni internazionali e storia.. mica si ammoscia dopo appena 4 mesi


----------



## Boomer (19 Maggio 2019)

Milanista di Milano ha scritto:


> 1 anno fa non sapevi neanche che esisteva



E quindi? Rimani in malafede come si evince da questo commento.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (19 Maggio 2019)

Milanista di Milano ha scritto:


> non voglio dimostrare niente, ho solo segnato quello che ha fatto.. per me perdere ogni duello e non saper stoppare un pallone non significa essere scarichi a livello mentale... anche perchè uno appena arrivato, acclamato dalla gente, senza impegni internazionali e storia.. mica si ammoscia dopo appena 4 mesi



Segnati le cose che fa Gattuso e che fanno i suoi amori Calha, Suso, Borini, Kessie, ecc...


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Maggio 2019)

Maledetto Mirabelli. Ci ha letteralmente distrutto con Gattuso e con il suo mercato scellerato.
Non siamo capaci neanche di essere pericolosi con il Frosinone. Il primo che mi dice che Gattuso merita la conferma lo prendo a sberle.


----------



## Wildbone (19 Maggio 2019)

Milanista di Milano ha scritto:


> non voglio dimostrare niente, ho solo segnato quello che ha fatto.. per me perdere ogni duello e non saper stoppare un pallone non significa essere scarichi a livello mentale



Te lo dico in modo semplice.
Gattuso ha imposto un gioco alla squadra e ai singoli indecente. Tutti i giocatori con una forte personalità e ottime capacità non ci stanno. E infatti, guarda caso, prima Bakayoko, poi Piatek, poi Paquetà hanno sbroccato o si sono scornati con Gattuso. Di quali giocatori ha parlato male Gattuso in conferenza stampa? Che caso, eh...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Maggio 2019)

Konrad ha scritto:


> 0-0 a fine primo tempo. Indegno. E' il caso che il nostro pseudo-mister cambi qualcosa all'intervallo. In area servono 2 uomini a rompere i maroni ai loro centrali.



Conoscendo il nostro allenatore puo fare solo cambi disastrosi:

Cutrone -> Piatek
Biglia (é in panca?) -> Baka
Laxalt -> Borini


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Maggio 2019)

Dovrò trovare il coraggio di guardare anche il secondo tempo, secondo me questa partita sarà l'ennesima vergogna storica.


----------



## Ema2000 (19 Maggio 2019)

L'unica maniera in cui riesco a giustificare l'atteggiamento con cui è entrata in campo la squadra è che abbiano ricevuto l'ordine di non rischiare di qualificarsi in Champions


----------



## Milanista di Milano (19 Maggio 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> E quindi? Rimani in malafede come si evince da questo commento.



puoi farmi un fotomontaggio di piatek che alza il pallone d'oro?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Maggio 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Maledetto Mirabelli. Ci ha letteralmente distrutto con Gattuso e con il suo mercato scellerato.
> Non siamo capaci neanche di essere pericolosi con il Frosinone. Il primo che mi dice che Gattuso merita la conferma lo prendo a sberle.



E' chiaro come la nostra rosa sia più scarsa. Senza messi e cristiano ronaldo non si può pretendere di dominare il Frosinone, non è colpa sua, è colpa di Leonardo che ha preso solo pippe che non sarebbero mai e poi mai titolari nel Frosinone...


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Maggio 2019)

Cosa diamine sbaglia Borini...


----------



## Konrad (19 Maggio 2019)

Milanista di Milano ha scritto:


> non voglio dimostrare niente, ho solo segnato quello che ha fatto.. per me perdere ogni duello e non saper stoppare un pallone non significa essere scarichi a livello mentale... anche perchè uno appena arrivato, acclamato dalla gente, senza impegni internazionali e storia.. mica si ammoscia dopo appena 4 mesi



Non per fare polemica, concordo con te che il Piatek di oggi è lontano parente di quello arrivato dal Genoa. Posto che 4 mesi con un non allenatore possono inceppare anche una mitragliatrice. Il suo problema è lo stesso di Higuain...i lanci non sono mai in profondità ma sempre a difesa schierata e lui è da solo con l'uomo più vicino a 30 metri. Poi lui in area è uno che gioca d'anticipo e i nostri esterni perdono come minimo 3/4 tempi di gioco prima di crossare.

BORINI MALEDETTO COS'HA SBAGLIATO!!!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Maggio 2019)

Come fa a non segnare Borini? Rigore in movimento. Era l'episodio di cui c'era bisogno. Assurdo.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Maggio 2019)

Gol mangiato...


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Maggio 2019)

Mio Dio


----------



## Zenos (19 Maggio 2019)

Game over


----------



## Milanista di Milano (19 Maggio 2019)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Gattuso ha imposto un gioco alla squadra e ai singoli indecente



l'allenatore più vincente in Italia (Allegri) dice che si imposta solo la fase difensiva, il resto viene da se grazie ai singoli


Wildbone ha scritto:


> Tutti i giocatori con una forte personalità e ottime capacità non ci stanno. E infatti, guarda caso, prima Bakayoko, poi Piatek, poi Paquetà hanno sbroccato o si sono scornati con Gattuso.


Quindi: uno scarto del Chelsea arrivato quinto con Conte.. l'ex riserva di Stepinski in U21 polacca, 14esimo nell'ultimo campionato in Polonia con una squadra che ora sta quarta.. un giovanotto che in Brasile stava all'ombra di Diego Ribas da Cunha..... sarebbero i trascinatori ribelli? e Gattuso dovrebbe fare cosa? abbassare la testa e farli giocare come il Milan di Sacchi?


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Maggio 2019)

rigore frosinone


----------



## Blu71 (19 Maggio 2019)

Apposto.


----------



## EmmePi (19 Maggio 2019)

Meno male che questo supplizio di tantalo del campionato sta per finire!!!


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Maggio 2019)

Questo cesso di Abate e c'era gente che voleva il rinnovo


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Maggio 2019)

Ma che rigore è?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Maggio 2019)

Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
, che demenza. Abbiamo difeso da cani

Abate. La sua carriera in una scena.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Maggio 2019)

L’ultimo regalo di Abate.


----------



## admin (19 Maggio 2019)

Non è possibile. Non è possibile.


----------



## Konrad (19 Maggio 2019)

Non ci posso credere


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (19 Maggio 2019)

Che vergogna per Dio...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Maggio 2019)

Chi voleva il rinnovo di Abate?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Maggio 2019)

Lo sapevo che dovevo puntare soldi sul Frosinone...


----------



## Zenos (19 Maggio 2019)

Ora andiamo a vincerla


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Maggio 2019)

Abate ignorante e scoordinato. Come successo gia troppe volte.

Ma rigore molto soft.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (19 Maggio 2019)

.


----------



## Swaitak (19 Maggio 2019)

ottimo addio per Ignazio


----------



## Konrad (19 Maggio 2019)

Donnarumaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Blu71 (19 Maggio 2019)

Meno male...


----------



## Schism75 (19 Maggio 2019)

Lo devono cacciare questo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Maggio 2019)

Almeno rigore parato...


----------



## mandraghe (19 Maggio 2019)

Rigore molto generoso...


----------



## admin (19 Maggio 2019)

Incredibile...


----------



## Kayl (19 Maggio 2019)

Adesso leva Bakayoko sto schifoso


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Maggio 2019)

Rigore battuto malamente e bravissimo Donnarumma.

Ma facciamo pena ragazzi...


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Maggio 2019)

Magari è l'episodio che ci sblocca...


----------



## Zenos (19 Maggio 2019)

Ma che cambio è? qualcuno lo fermiiiiiiii


----------



## Schism75 (19 Maggio 2019)

Cambio folle. La perdiamo.


----------



## Konrad (19 Maggio 2019)

Tira fuori Bakayoko e non Borini????


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (19 Maggio 2019)

Ma che cambio è?

Speriamo nella botta di culo va...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Maggio 2019)

Ahahahahahahaha toglie Baka. Lascia in campo il suo feticcio Kessie.


*VERGOGNA!*


----------



## alcyppa (19 Maggio 2019)

È malafede dai.

Cambio insensato.


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Maggio 2019)

Borini... BORINI


----------



## mandraghe (19 Maggio 2019)

Boh sia mai che tolga la turca giammai.


----------



## Schism75 (19 Maggio 2019)

Un altro goal di questo scandalo. Maledizione


----------



## Wildbone (19 Maggio 2019)

WTF. Al 49 toglie Bakayoko? SUL SERIO?


----------



## Konrad (19 Maggio 2019)

Ma Borini porcaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## R41D3N (19 Maggio 2019)

Cmq raga se fischiano sti rigori... A me pare che appena hanno la benché minima occasione ci fischiano tutto contro


----------



## zamp2010 (19 Maggio 2019)

borini 2 gol mangiati


----------



## Swaitak (19 Maggio 2019)

forse non hanno capito che se volessimo scontare un anno di esclusione dalle coppe, dobbiamo prima conquistarle


----------



## Zenos (19 Maggio 2019)

Vorrei ora un gattuser che mi spiegasse il cambio. Kessie sta facendo vomitare dagli occhi.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Maggio 2019)

Borini si é mangiato 3 gol, TRE!!!!!


----------



## DavidGoffin (19 Maggio 2019)

Ma Dio santissimo saremmo potuti essere sotto contro una squadra retrocessa


----------



## mandraghe (19 Maggio 2019)

Borini si mangia i gol e quell'ignorante toglie Baka, pazzesco.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Maggio 2019)

Comunque non si può la prossima stagione continuare con un non allenatore. Altrimenti, si tratta di malafede.


----------



## alcyppa (19 Maggio 2019)

Ma cosa sto vedendo?

Ne ha sbagliati a porta vuota quanti oggi? Tre?

Ma figuriamoci a levarlo, è il feticcio del compare di pisellate Mirabelli


----------



## admin (19 Maggio 2019)

Il Frosinone fa pure i colpi di tacco...


----------



## R41D3N (19 Maggio 2019)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Ma Dio santissimo saremmo potuti essere sotto contro una squadra retrocessa


Stiamo sempre in tempo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Maggio 2019)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Cmq raga se fischiano sti rigori... A me pare che appena hanno la benché minima occasione ci fischiano tutto contro



Lo fa tutta la gara se ci fai caso. Non c'era dubbio che al minimo contatto questo dava rigore. 

La Serie A é nettamente non regolare.


----------



## Schism75 (19 Maggio 2019)

Mamma mia sto turco. Ma a che cavolo serve?


----------



## admin (19 Maggio 2019)

L'osservatore del Leicester si starà strappando gli occhi


----------



## Boomer (19 Maggio 2019)

CREA AZIONI DA GOL SOLO SUSO RENDIAMOCI CONTO

Borini sempre in campo. GRAZIE MISTER


----------



## DavidGoffin (19 Maggio 2019)

Vs bene squadra giovane ma se se la fanno addosso per battere il Frosinone comesi fa ad andare in Champions con questi qui??




Ma se non lo sapeste, non sembrano loro quelli che devono vincere perforza?


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Maggio 2019)

No rettifico, è il Frosinone che è galvanizzato dal rigore


----------



## Konrad (19 Maggio 2019)

Frosinone padrone del campo....grande >Gattuso


----------



## Zenos (19 Maggio 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Lo fa tutta la gara se ci fai caso. Non c'era dubbio che al minimo contatto questo dava rigore.
> 
> La Serie A é nettamente non regolare.



Noi facciamo piangere ma quello che dite è un dato di fatto.


----------



## Pit96 (19 Maggio 2019)

Sto ancora cercando di capire perché ha tolto proprio Bakayoko...


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Maggio 2019)

Ma secondo Kessiè i pallini più sono veloci e sparati e più sono precisi?


----------



## mandraghe (19 Maggio 2019)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Sto ancora cercando di capire perché ha tolto proprio Bakayoko...




Per lo stesso motivo per cui toglieva Paquetà e critica Piatek, sono giocatori presi da Leonardo, semplice, si chiama malafede.


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Maggio 2019)

Piatekkkk fnlglufhofohfiiy


----------



## admin (19 Maggio 2019)

*Piatek 1-0*


----------



## Zenos (19 Maggio 2019)

Maledetto Gattuso e il suo modulo della malora.


----------



## Denny14 (19 Maggio 2019)

Essere presi a pallonate pure dal Frosinone...che schifo. E soprattutto pure il gia retrocesso Frosinone ha un sistema di gioco migliore del nostro, che prevede solo improvvisazioni ed azzardo da parte di suso e co...


----------



## Konrad (19 Maggio 2019)

goooooooooooolllllll

PIATEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKK


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Maggio 2019)

Aspettiamo il var


----------



## Pit96 (19 Maggio 2019)

Gooooolll


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Maggio 2019)

Piatek ridotto a segnare i gol alla kalinic ahahha


----------



## Boomer (19 Maggio 2019)

.


----------



## Konrad (19 Maggio 2019)

BUM BUM BUM BUM BUM

Lo avevo detto [MENTION=4539]Milanista di Milano[/MENTION] BASTA NON CINCISCHIARE CON IL PALLONE E BUTTARLO DENTRO DI PRIMA


----------



## DavidGoffin (19 Maggio 2019)

Non riesco manco ad esultare

Esulterò a giugno inoltrato quando Gattuso se ne andrà sia che siamo in Champions o meno


----------



## Schism75 (19 Maggio 2019)

Dai diciamo che fa i movimenti sbagliati. Dai. Una mezza palla ed è goal.


----------



## LukeLike (19 Maggio 2019)

Milanista di Milano ha scritto:


> Ho segnato ogni cosa fatta da Piatek, per i vari Calhanoglu, Kessie e Rodriguez non c'è neanche bisogno.. ecco che è uscito fuori
> 
> - anticipato in tuffo fuori area
> - non reattivo dopo rimpallo in area
> ...



Fixed


----------



## Ecthelion (19 Maggio 2019)

Per fortuna Piatek ha pensato al suo orticello.


----------



## Wildbone (19 Maggio 2019)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Per fortuna Piatek ha pensato al suo orticello.



Perfetto.


----------



## mandraghe (19 Maggio 2019)

Ed ora chi glielo spiega a Gino che Piatek deve ricevere palloni in area? Ora aspettiamo altre metafore bucoliche per criticare gli acquisti di Leonardo.


----------



## Boomer (19 Maggio 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ed ora chi glielo spiega a Gino che Piatek deve ricevere palloni in area? Ora aspettiamo altre metafore bucoliche per criticare gli acquisti di Leonardo.



L'orticello , la squadra , il veleno , il salto di qualità , le catene


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (19 Maggio 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ed ora chi glielo spiega a Gino che Piatek deve ricevere palloni in area? Ora aspettiamo altre metafore bucoliche per criticare gli acquisti di Leonardo.



Per segnare bisogna entrare in area??? Non basta catenacciare e sperare di azzeccare un tiro da 30 metri? E moh chi lo dice a rattuso?


----------



## Swaitak (19 Maggio 2019)

occhio che sarebbero capace di dare merito a Gattuso per i cambi geniali


----------



## Wildbone (19 Maggio 2019)

Se non giochi più offensivo col Frosinone, dando più libertà creative e di posizionamento ai giocatori, quando lo fai? Quando?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Maggio 2019)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> occhio che sarebbero capace di dare merito a Gattuso per i cambi geniali



Togli il sarebbero


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Maggio 2019)

Ovviamente ora Gattuso difenderà l'1-0


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Maggio 2019)

Ma questo arbitro non si vergona a fischiare fallo per questo contrasto? Se il metro é quello mancano due rigore nel prima tempo, per spiegare quanto sia assurdo


----------



## Zenos (19 Maggio 2019)

Comunque Paqueta,baka,Caldara perennemente in panca prima dell'infortunio,le critiche a Piatek. Fateci caso,Gino cerca in tutti i modi di ridimensionare i giocatori portati da Leo. Questo sta lavorando da tempo per l'allontanamento di Leonardo.


----------



## varvez (19 Maggio 2019)

Singer in tribuna spero prenda appunti e domandi a chi di dovere come hanno potuto affidare la guida tecnica a Gattuso


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (19 Maggio 2019)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> occhio che sarebbero capace di dare merito a Gattuso per i cambi geniali



Per me il nostro "allenatore" era lì lì per toglierlo Piatek quando ha cambiato Bakayoko... Poi il mezzo neurone che ha gli ha fatto fare - tra le scelte sbagliate - quella meno peggiore...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Maggio 2019)

Borini ha provato di attivare il livello Super Saiyajin


----------



## Schism75 (19 Maggio 2019)

Siamo l’unica squadra che crea un rigore contro il Frosinone in casa. Grandi.


----------



## mandraghe (19 Maggio 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> L'orticello , la squadra , il veleno , il salto di qualità , le catene



Dimentichi la bava alla bocca e la palla coperta 

E' sconfortante che l'allenatore del Milan sia di una pochezza così sconcertante: 2 concetti in croce ripetuti fino alla nausea. E c'è gente che pur di giustificarlo se la prende con chi fa i gol, pazzesco.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Maggio 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Borini ha provato di attivare il livello Super Saiyajin



Borini è lo yamcha di turno


----------



## Konrad (19 Maggio 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ma questo arbitro non si vergona a fischiare fallo per questo contrasto? Se il metro é quello mancano due rigore nel prima tempo, per spiegare quanto sia assurdo



Ho pensato esattamente la stessa cosa...ma si vede che a corpo morto sull'avversario in area frusinate si possono gettare solo su Piatek


----------



## DavidGoffin (19 Maggio 2019)

Bel golllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Maggio 2019)

Eccoloooooooo


----------



## Zenos (19 Maggio 2019)

Bella Sugo.


----------



## admin (19 Maggio 2019)

Rinnovo e aumento a Sugo manco quotato


----------



## Wildbone (19 Maggio 2019)

Ma Chalanoglu fa scorrere il pallone finché non ha il difensore perfettamente in contrasto a un centimetro dal pallone... Poi tira.


----------



## Pit96 (19 Maggio 2019)

Susooooooo gooooooool


----------



## Konrad (19 Maggio 2019)

Goooooooooooooooooooollllll

susooooooooooooooooooooooooo

punizione spettacolare


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Maggio 2019)

Punizione fantastica di SUso


----------



## Boomer (19 Maggio 2019)

VE L' AVEVO DETTO CHE SUSO ERA l' UNICO CHE CREAVA.
7 GOL e 10 assist CON RATTUSO.

TUTTI ZITTI. GRAZIE DJ PRESO A 500 MILA EURO.


----------



## Schism75 (19 Maggio 2019)

Grandissima punizione. Ora rinnovo per 40 anni.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Maggio 2019)

Gooooooooooooooooal


----------



## LukeLike (19 Maggio 2019)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Ma Chalanoglu fa scorrere il pallone finché non ha il difensore perfettamente in contrasto a un centimetro dal pallone... Poi tira.



Era tutto calcolato perché sapeva che Suso l'avrebbe messa su punizione


----------



## Wildbone (19 Maggio 2019)

Povero Chalanoglu, chissà come rosica.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Maggio 2019)

2-0, bene.


----------



## Ecthelion (19 Maggio 2019)

Grandissima punizione


----------



## R41D3N (19 Maggio 2019)

Gli episodi ci stanno sorridendo...forza adesso, cominciamo a giocare e niente braccino corto!!!


----------



## Solo (19 Maggio 2019)

Per fortuna. Bene così, dai dai dai


----------



## Swaitak (19 Maggio 2019)

Suso quando vuole (i soldi) la sa fare qualche magia


----------



## andreima (19 Maggio 2019)

Godoooooooooo


----------



## Zenos (19 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Rinnovo e aumento a Sugo manco quotato



Come il rinnovo a Gino.


----------



## alcyppa (19 Maggio 2019)

Lo sapevo che la buttava dentro.

Peccato per il biscottone stasera


----------



## andreima (19 Maggio 2019)

Grazie Gigio


----------



## Konrad (19 Maggio 2019)

Comunque questa è una delle migliori partite rossonere di calhanoglu...speriamo che il Leicester chieda il pacchetto gattuso-Calha-Suso


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (19 Maggio 2019)

Per me l'osservatore del Leicester è venuto per Chalacoso e va via con Suso...


----------



## chicagousait (19 Maggio 2019)

Bellissima punizione. E Suso si risveglia a fine stagione


----------



## Lo Gnu (19 Maggio 2019)

Il problema di Suso è che va in letargo per quasi un intero girone, altrimenti staremmo a parlare di un altro giocatore. Comunque via Chalanoglu e Kessie il prossimo anno spero.


----------



## Boomer (19 Maggio 2019)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Il problema di Suso è che va in letargo per quasi un intero girone, altrimenti staremmo a parlare di un altro giocatore. Comunque via Chalanoglu e Kessie il prossimo anno spero.



Il problema di Suso è che è stato costretto a fare il terzino aggiunto dall'inadeguato in panchina.


----------



## Konrad (19 Maggio 2019)

Quest'arbitro è indegno


----------



## Wildbone (19 Maggio 2019)

Ma un fallo su Piatek lo fischierà solo quando gli spareranno?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Maggio 2019)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Quest'arbitro è indegno



Ancora non ho capito se ce l'abbia con noi o se é solamente un incapace di primo livello


----------



## Konrad (19 Maggio 2019)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Per me l'osservatore del Leicester è venuto per Chalacoso e va via con Suso...



Per 65 milioni li impacchettiamo...e diamo anche Gattuso nell'offerta


----------



## mandraghe (19 Maggio 2019)

E stasera per la prima volta tiferò spudoratamente per CR7, l'unico gobbo che rifiuterà il biscotto.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (19 Maggio 2019)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Per 65 milioni li impacchettiamo...e diamo anche Gattuso nell'offerta



Magari 

Però per liberarci di rattuso, temo che dovremo dargli dei soldi noi...


----------



## Schism75 (19 Maggio 2019)

Anche sul 2-0 si soffre. Incredibile.


----------



## R41D3N (19 Maggio 2019)

Più rivedo il rigore e più penso che a parti invertite non l'avrebbe mai fischiato. Se mai l'avesse dato il VAR ce lo avrebbe tolto


----------



## Konrad (19 Maggio 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ancora non ho capito se ce l'abbia con noi o se é solamente un incapace di primo livello



Io credo entrambe le cose. E' scarso ma fa il grosso e in qualche modo ce l'ha con noi, perché non ha un metro unico ma fischia quasi sempre giallo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Maggio 2019)

Altro fischio inspiegabile. Ma dove hanno trovato st'arbitro? Ubriaco in un cesso?


----------



## Pit96 (19 Maggio 2019)

Che tuffatori questi del Frosinone


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Maggio 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Altro fischio inspiegabile. Ma dove hanno trovato st'arbitro? Ubriaco in un cesso?



Mi autoquoto. Come fa a fischiare fallo a Cutrone?!


----------



## Konrad (19 Maggio 2019)

Ma è assurdo!!! Ma al VAR chi c'è? Totò e Peppino nei panni dei fratelli caponi????


----------



## R41D3N (19 Maggio 2019)

Per battere la Spal ci vorrà molto di più di questa abominevole prestazione


----------



## Pamparulez2 (19 Maggio 2019)

Arbitro lo vedo carichissimo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Maggio 2019)

Cambio che ci sta a questo punto


----------



## Pamparulez2 (19 Maggio 2019)

Pubblico schierato col pistolero. Chi vuol capire capisca.


----------



## mandraghe (19 Maggio 2019)

L'applauso del pubblico vale più dei deliri di veleno.


----------



## Schism75 (19 Maggio 2019)

Ciao Ignazio, milanista vero.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Maggio 2019)

La miglior stagione di Abate delle ultime 5.
Grazie Ignazio.


----------



## Mika (19 Maggio 2019)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Ciao Ignazio, milanista vero.



this


----------



## Ecthelion (19 Maggio 2019)

Giusto l'abbraccio di Rino ad Abate, ma quando è uscito Piatek, che gli ha sbloccato la partita, non si è nemmeno avvicinato per ringraziarlo, anzi è rimasto ben lontano. Queste cose non mi piacciono.


----------



## Mr. Canà (19 Maggio 2019)

Ha azzeccato un paio di cross in 10 anni, ma mi mancherà. Buona fortuna Ignazio!


----------



## Mika (19 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> La miglior stagione di Abate delle ultime 5.
> Grazie Ignazio.



E' giusto cambiare, perché c'è da rifondare e la linea giovani è quella che serve (giovani di qualità) ma da me solo applausi per chi suda e lotta per la maglia.


----------



## chicagousait (19 Maggio 2019)

Scarso forte ma nel suo essere scarso ha sempre dato l'anima per la squadra


----------



## James45 (19 Maggio 2019)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Scarso forte ma nel suo essere scarso ha sempre dato l'anima per la squadra



this.


----------



## kekkopot (19 Maggio 2019)

La curva che canta il nome di Gattuso 

Questi sono autolesionisti...


----------



## mandraghe (19 Maggio 2019)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Giusto l'abbraccio di Rino ad Abate, ma quando è uscito Piatek, che gli ha sbloccato la partita, non si è nemmeno avvicinato per ringraziarlo, anzi è rimasto ben lontano. Queste cose non mi piacciono.



L'ho notato anch'io, invece di ringraziarlo lo ha ignorato...niente di nuovo, il solito ignorante. Resistiamo una partita, una sola, poi speriamo di ritornare ad avere in panca un allenatore e soprattutto una persona civile.


----------



## Schism75 (19 Maggio 2019)

Ancora grande gigio


----------



## Wildbone (19 Maggio 2019)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Giusto l'abbraccio di Rino ad Abate, ma quando è uscito Piatek, che gli ha sbloccato la partita, non si è nemmeno avvicinato per ringraziarlo, anzi è rimasto ben lontano. Queste cose non mi piacciono.



L'ha abbracciato, in realtà. Si è visto (in basso a destra) quando la telecamera è tornata sulla panoramica sul campo.


----------



## Chrissonero (19 Maggio 2019)

Pazzesco Donnarumma! Migliore in campo oggi.


----------



## kekkopot (19 Maggio 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> L'ho notato anch'io, invece di ringraziarlo lo ha ignorato...niente di nuovo, il solito ignorante. Resistiamo una partita, una sola, poi speriamo di ritornare ad avere in panca un allenatore e soprattutto una persona civile.



Incomincio a non essere tanto sicuro che lo silureranno... 

Poi se la curva intona cori per lui...


----------



## Mika (19 Maggio 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Pazzesco Donnarumma! Migliore in campo oggi.



Ci sta dando i tre punti.


----------



## chicagousait (19 Maggio 2019)

Donnarumma migliore in campo oggi


----------



## Ecthelion (19 Maggio 2019)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> L'ha abbracciato, in realtà. Si è visto (in basso a destra) quando la telecamera è tornata sulla panoramica sul campo.



Allora me lo sono perso, ritiro il commento, forse certe cose è meglio vederle dallo stadio per esserne sicuro.


----------



## Boomer (19 Maggio 2019)

Zizzo mostruoso oggi.

Senza Zizzo Gattuso avrebbe perso dal Frosinone, rendiamoci conto.


----------



## Schism75 (19 Maggio 2019)

Ci ha salvato gigio, perché sennò era persa oggi.


----------



## Wildbone (19 Maggio 2019)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Allora me lo sono perso, ritiro il commento, forse certe cose è meglio vederle dallo stadio per esserne sicuro.



Sì, guarda, sono stato attento, proprio perché volevo vedere la reazione di Piatek. Si sono abbracciati rapidamente.
Non ho visto con Baka, però.


----------



## Chrissonero (19 Maggio 2019)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> La curva che canta il nome di Gattuso
> 
> Questi sono autolesionisti...



No no no sta cantando i nomi di Marcelo, Pjanic, Modric, De Bruyne, Hazard e compagnia per la qualita che abbiamo in squadra, quindi ovviamente tutta l'colpa è di Gattuso....


----------



## mandraghe (19 Maggio 2019)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Incomincio a non essere tanto sicuro che lo silureranno...
> 
> Poi se la curva intona cori per lui...



Beh sappiamo certe dinamiche della curva, molti endorsement non sono mai spontanei. 

Basta ricordare che all'ultima a San Siro dello scorso anno inneggiarono a Fassone e a Mirabellli, e sappiamo come son andate le cose.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Maggio 2019)

Siamo in EL, abbiamo qualcosa con cui trattare con la UEFA.


----------



## Solo (19 Maggio 2019)

Incredibilmente siamo ancora qui ad una partita dalla fine.

Ora speriamo che i gobbi facciano il loro...


----------



## Konrad (19 Maggio 2019)

Ci tocca esultare contro il Frosinone retrocesso...ma va bene così...il sogno continua...FORZA JUVE E FORZA NAPOLI...
Per completare la giornata quasi perfetta direi che servono le due vittorie casalinghe


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Maggio 2019)

Sofferenza ignobile contro una squadra ridicola gia retrocessa che prima ha rischiato di vincerla e poi di riaprirla diverse volte.


A Ferrara sara durissima e stasera mi aspetto il pareggio gia scritto


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Maggio 2019)

Adesso forza Juventus!


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (19 Maggio 2019)

Milanista di Milano ha scritto:


> Ho segnato ogni cosa fatta da Piatek, per i vari Calhanoglu, Kessie e Rodriguez non c'è neanche bisogno.. ecco che è uscito fuori
> 
> - anticipato in tuffo fuori area
> - non reattivo dopo rimpallo in area
> ...



Ti prego fai un post del genere anche alla prossima partita.


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Maggio 2019)

Da segnalare comunque l'ennesimo arbitraggio da ufficio indagini.


----------



## Pit96 (19 Maggio 2019)

Suso e Donnarumma i migliori oggi

Ora possiamo guardare l'Atalanta e capiremo chi avrà in mano il nostro destino


----------



## BossKilla7 (19 Maggio 2019)

Gara pessima. Così, a Ferrara, non si vince


----------



## kekkopot (19 Maggio 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> No no no sta cantando i nomi di Marcelo, Pjanic, Modric, De Bruyne, Hazard e compagnia per la qualita che abbiamo in squadra, quindi ovviamente tutta l'colpa è di Gattuso....



Allora esistono ancora i Gattusiani


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Maggio 2019)

Partita ignobile vinta senza neanche sapere come. Gattuso ha consentito ai giudice di fare la partita per 70 minuti buoni senza nessun motivo, con una qualificazione in Champions ancora possibile. E se siamo ancora in corsa è solo per un rigore parato

Io lo dico: anche in caso di vittoria della Juve, a Ferrara non vinceremo mai e poi mai


----------



## zamp2010 (19 Maggio 2019)

Forza Juve anche se fanno solo danni io voglio la CL ragazzi


----------



## mandraghe (19 Maggio 2019)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Adesso forza CR7!



Fixed.

Speriamo nel portoghese, perché nella sportività dei gobbi non c'è da sperare.


----------



## Ecthelion (19 Maggio 2019)

Ci tocca tifare Juve stasera? Non mi ricordo nemmeno l'ultima volta in cui l'ho fatto, forse mai.


----------



## sipno (19 Maggio 2019)

Eh si... il Milan non ha i campioni...

Senza, sta partita col caxxx vincevamo.


----------



## Milanista di Milano (19 Maggio 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ti prego fai un post del genere anche alla prossima partita.



No, perché mi sono fatto un'idea precisa su Piatek.. e non penso sia così disperato da necessitare il mio aiuto per un gollettino da 5m contro una retrocessa.. tra l'altro l'azione precedente era stata un appoggio errato nella nostra metacampo che aveva lanciato il Frosinone.. va beh pum pum pum


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Maggio 2019)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Allora esistono ancora i Gattusiani



aiuto, si. però stanno abbastanza nascosti.
tiriamo avanti, oggi grande donnarumma ma non cambio idea... per me è da vendere.
suso solita sinusoide stagionale...

vediamo stasera. ormai i nodi vengono al pettine


----------



## David Gilmour (19 Maggio 2019)

Aggiungo Manganiello alla lista di quelli con la giacchetta gialla cui auguro qualcosa di spiacevole per la sua carriera.

Grazie Donnarumma: se per avventura finiamo in CL, oggi sarà stato determinante. E lo dice uno che per 50/60 lo manderebbe via.

Saluti ad Abate, grazie del poco che hai dato e a mai più rivederci per le innumerevoli vaccate che hanno contraddistinto la tua esperienza in rossonero.

Per la partita, primo tempo orrendo, secondo più che sufficiente.

Siamo in corsa: incrociamo le dita e confidiamo nel Nabule. Dai mafiosi di Torino non mi aspetto niente.

Orrenda la curva con i cori pro-Gattuso: spero fossero di addio come quelli di Abate.

Qualcuno mi spiega il cambio di Bakayoko al 5' del secondo tempo? Ma ha le pigne in testa? O la segatura?

Testa alla Spal e succeda quel che succeda.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Maggio 2019)

Vittoria sofferta ma troppo importante.
Ora se vincono Napoli e Juve potrebbe esserci uno scenario incredibile all'ultima giornata.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (19 Maggio 2019)

Milanista di Milano ha scritto:


> No, perché mi sono fatto un'idea precisa su Piatek.. e non penso sia così disperato da necessitare il mio aiuto per un gollettino da 5m contro una retrocessa.. tra l'altro l'azione precedente era stata un appoggio errato nella nostra metacampo che aveva lanciato il Frosinone.. va beh pum pum pum



Aiuto o non aiuto, gol da 5 metri o da 30 ha segnato un gol pesante come un macigno. Le sue qualità da bomber son note a tutti. Gattuso è lui che rovina i giocatori.


----------



## Raryof (19 Maggio 2019)

Dico solo che Milito durante la sostituzione di Abate un goccetto se lo è fatto e pure due lacrimucce così.. tanto per.


----------



## Lambro (19 Maggio 2019)

Abbiamo vinto senza enormi meriti, nulla di nuovo è il milan di gattuso, senza un grande gioco offensivo che si accende solo con Suso (che infatti per 7 partite ha dormito e non creavamo una palla gol che una).
Sinceramente sentire tutti i suoi amichetti in giro per le tv dire che Rino vada riconfermato per meriti mi fà sorridere.
E' vero che ci sono stati tanti infortuni, è vero che la squadra ha evidenti limiti tattici e tecnici, ma io continuo a vedere gente che recupera passeggiando, gente che lascia serenamente liberi i giocatori in area , gente che non fa mai mai falli perchè non entra praticamente mai per cercare un anticipo pulito (non eravamo la squadra col minor numero di falli? si vede nettamente).

C'è una mancanza di ferocia tattica che invece non vedo nelle grandi squadre o quantomeno nell'inter, nel napoli nella juve.

Ora mi tocca tifare Juventus.


----------



## Milanista di Milano (19 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> aiuto, si. però stanno abbastanza nascosti.


Stasera cosa fate anti Gattuso? Tifate l'Atalanta perché se il Milan va in CL lo riconfermano e vi tocca passare il mar/mer a guardare i Pokemon?


----------



## Chrissonero (19 Maggio 2019)

Donnarumma 8
Abate 6
Musacchio 6
Romagnoli 6
Rodriguez 5
Kessiè 4
Bakayoko 4
Calhanoglu 5
Suso 7
Borini 6
Piatek 6


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Maggio 2019)

Gol casuali e non frutto di un gioco corale ma va bene così. Adesso vediamo che fa la rube, ma sinceramente temo un pareggino. Comunque vada Gattuso deve andare via. Basta con sto scempio.


----------



## Milanista di Milano (19 Maggio 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Aiuto o non aiuto, gol da 5 metri o da 30 ha segnato un gol pesante come un macigno. Le sue qualità da bomber son note a tutti. Gattuso è lui che rovina i giocatori.


Continua a fare quello che faceva prima, Gattuso non ha rovinato un bel niente


----------



## sipno (19 Maggio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Vittoria sofferta ma troppo importante.
> Ora se vincono Napoli e Juve potrebbe esserci uno scenario incredibile all'ultima giornata.



Infatti... bisogna sperare che vincano sia Juve che atalanta altrimenti ci potrebbe essere un biscotto pirotecnico


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Maggio 2019)

Milanista di Milano ha scritto:


> Stasera cosa fate anti Gattuso? Tifate l'Atalanta perché se il Milan va in CL lo riconfermano e vi tocca passare il mar/mer a guardare i Pokemon?



Non avevo dubbi sulla tua malafede. Detto questo Gattuso verrà spedito sulla luna. Stai sereno.


----------



## mandraghe (19 Maggio 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Non avevo dubbi sulla tua malafede. Detto questo Gattuso verrà spedito sulla luna. Stai sereno.



Pazzesco ci siano ancora personaggi che inneggiano all'ignorante calabrese, dopo tutti i disastri che ha combinato.


----------



## Milanista di Milano (19 Maggio 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Non avevo dubbi sulla tua malafede. Detto questo Gattuso verrà spedito sulla luna. Stai sereno.



La malafede (dal latino mala fides) è una motivazione comportamentale per la quale un individuo agisce in modo formalmente corretto, sebbene mascherando le proprie intenzioni in modo da non far trapelare gli obiettivi che realmente persegue.

Spiegami cosa c'entra questo termine che hai usato
......


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (19 Maggio 2019)

Sempre convinto che ci vogliono fare fuori dalla CL
Ma questa volta non ci sono riusciti...

F O R Z A M I L A N 
Grazie 99 e 19


----------



## sipno (19 Maggio 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Non avevo dubbi sulla tua malafede. Detto questo Gattuso verrà spedito sulla luna. Stai sereno.



Si infatti...

Stasera forza Juve e a fine anno addio Gattuso.

Poi i Gattusiani potranno innalzare cattedrali e statue d'oro...
Io godrò del suo addio


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (19 Maggio 2019)

Milanista di Milano ha scritto:


> Continua a fare quello che faceva prima, Gattuso non ha rovinato un bel niente



Con la metà delle palle gol che riceveva a Genova, con un non gioco di squadra, con un mister che sputa in faccia ai propri calciatori etc. Si, continua a fare quello che faceva prima, per fortuna! Ma lo sta rovinando, stessa cosa per Paqueta

All'inizio pensavo non fosse peggio di Inzaghi come allenatore, invece lo è. Almeno Pippo non spuntava in faccia ai suoi. E io spero vivamente che si vada IN Champions, tanto sto fallito verrà cambiato in ogni caso.


----------



## Milanista di Milano (19 Maggio 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Pazzesco ci siano ancora personaggi che inneggiano all'ignorante calabrese, dopo tutti i disastri che ha combinato.



Il Milan non va in CL dalla stagione 13/14... arrivarci è l'obiettivo primario, dopo oltre 400 milioni spesi per dei giocatoricchi... il nostro presidente preferisce questo traguardo allo scudetto. Più che disastro mi sembrerebbe un successo


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Maggio 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Infatti... bisogna sperare che vincano sia Juve che atalanta altrimenti ci potrebbe essere un biscotto pirotecnico



Alla fine basta che perda l'Atalanta per il nostro quarto posto (e che l'Inda non pareggi).

Però l'idea che l'Inda con 1 punto in due partite potrebbe arrivare quinta è parecchio succulenta...


----------



## rot-schwarz (19 Maggio 2019)

anche se abbiamo vinto anche questa volta non convinto. E abbimo avuto non poca fortuna


----------



## mandraghe (19 Maggio 2019)

Milanista di Milano ha scritto:


> Il Milan non va in CL dalla stagione 13/14... arrivarci è l'obiettivo primario, dopo oltre 400 milioni spesi per dei giocatoricchi... il nostro presidente preferisce questo traguardo allo scudetto. Più che disastro mi sembrerebbe un successo



Un successo merito soprattutto di Paquetà, Piatek e Baka, non certo di Gino Rattuso.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (19 Maggio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Vittoria sofferta ma troppo importante.
> Ora se vincono Napoli e Juve potrebbe esserci uno scenario incredibile all'ultima giornata.



lo scenario che ipotizzai tempo fa 
cioè il possibile traguardo di noi e atalanta in CL 
e i Cugini Fuori.. adorerei questo esito


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (19 Maggio 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> lo scenario che ipotizzai tempo fa
> cioè il possibile traguardo di noi e atalanta in CL
> e i Cugini Fuori.. adorerei questo esito



L'Inter è capace di vincere a Napoli. Non fatevi illusioni. Dobbiamo tifare Juve e basta.


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Maggio 2019)

Milanista di Milano ha scritto:


> La malafede (dal latino mala fides) è una motivazione comportamentale per la quale un individuo agisce in modo formalmente corretto, sebbene mascherando le proprie intenzioni in modo da non far trapelare gli obiettivi che realmente persegue.
> 
> Spiegami cosa c'entra questo termine che hai usato
> ......



Treccani: Nel linguaggio com., la condizione di chi inganna consapevolmente (il contrario di buona fede)
consapevolezza della propria slealtà e della propria intenzione di ingannare: essere in malafede] ≈ disonestà,

Ciao fenomeno.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (19 Maggio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Alla fine basta che perda l'Atalanta per il nostro quarto posto (e che l'Inda non pareggi).
> 
> Però l'idea che l'Inda con 1 punto in due partite potrebbe arrivare quinta è parecchio succulenta...



la gusto da un bel po 
MAGARI così i certi del 3° posto finiscono 5°


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Maggio 2019)

Quest'anno con gli arbitri non c'è nulla da fare, in questa partita ha fischiato praticamente a senso unico.


----------



## Chrissonero (19 Maggio 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Pazzesco ci siano ancora personaggi che inneggiano all'ignorante calabrese, dopo tutti i disastri che ha combinato.



Qui l'ignorante sei tu, ignorante e non solo.. Perche non vai a milanello a parlare con Gattuso?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (19 Maggio 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> L'Inter è capace di vincere a Napoli. Non fatevi illusioni. Dobbiamo tifare Juve e basta.



se giocano come contro il Chievo sono spacciati.. sicuro 
se giocano come al solito sono mezzi spacciati xkè il Napoli è nettamente + forte
se vincono.. fanno la partita della vita o avranno San Sorte dalla loro


----------



## Milanista di Milano (19 Maggio 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Un successo merito soprattutto di Paquetà, Piatek e Baka, non certo di Gino Rattuso.



Che lusso avere un centravanti che fa un paio di gol in 10 partite e 2 centrocampisti decenti....


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (19 Maggio 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Quest'anno con gli arbitri non c'è nulla da fare, in questa partita ha fischiato praticamente a senso unico.



funziona così quando ci vogliono fare fuori


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (19 Maggio 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> lo scenario che ipotizzai tempo fa
> cioè il possibile traguardo di noi e atalanta in CL
> e i Cugini Fuori.. adorerei questo esito





Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> se giocano come contro il Chievo sono spacciati.. sicuro
> se giocano come al solito sono mezzi spacciati xkè il Napoli è nettamente + forte
> se vincono.. fanno la partita della vita o avranno San Sorte dalla loro



Ma il senso del mio messaggio è che non dobbiamo farci illusioni. Iniziamo a prendere il quarto posto, poi si vedrà.


----------



## mandraghe (19 Maggio 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Qui l'ignorante sei tu, ignorante e non solo.. Perche non vai a milanello a parlare con Gattuso?




Ahahahahahahahahahah   Per fortuna tra una partita invece di parlare di Gattusers parleremo di vedove gattusiane...

E Ribadisco Somaro, incapace, ignorante e incompetente.


----------



## Milanista di Milano (19 Maggio 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Treccani: Nel linguaggio com., la condizione di chi inganna consapevolmente (il contrario di buona fede)
> consapevolezza della propria slealtà e della propria intenzione di ingannare: essere in malafede] ≈ disonestà,
> 
> Ciao fenomeno.



Ti ringrazio per il "fenomeno" ma per essere disonesti bisogna vendere un iphone rotto spacciandolo per nuovo.... non dire che vi dispiace se il Milan si qualifica in Champions


----------



## mandraghe (19 Maggio 2019)

Milanista di Milano ha scritto:


> Che lusso avere un centravanti che fa un paio di gol in 10 partite e 2 centrocampisti decenti....




Vabbé se il livello è questo meglio lasciar perdere.


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Maggio 2019)

Milanista di Milano ha scritto:


> Ti ringrazio per il "fenomeno" ma per essere disonesti bisogna vendere un iphone rotto spacciandolo per nuovo.... non dire che vi dispiace se il Milan si qualifica in Champions



Disonestà intellettuale. Saluti.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Maggio 2019)

Incredibile come ci siano ancora sostenitori di Gattuso, oggi abbiamo rischiato addirittura di perdere questa partita e l'abbiamo vinta non per merito suo.
Trovo sconcertante che ci sia gente ancora disponibile ad accettare un simile allenatore in panchina per il prossimo anno.
Se dovesse accadere questo vi consiglio di giocarvi un bel gruzzolo sul suo esonero a Novembre quando saremo a -10 dalla zona Champions.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (19 Maggio 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> L'ho notato anch'io, invece di ringraziarlo lo ha ignorato...niente di nuovo, il solito ignorante. Resistiamo una partita, una sola, poi speriamo di ritornare ad avere in panca un allenatore e soprattutto una persona civile.



ma ora che la stretto a fine partita.. cosi si urla? al Miracolo?
bho.. secondo me vi fate troppi viaggi/problemi x NIENTE


----------



## Djici (19 Maggio 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Vabbé se il livello è questo meglio lasciar perdere.



Ci sono ancora le vedove di Mirabelli... E normale trovare ancora qualche Gattuser... Ce ne faremo una ragione dai.


----------



## Chrissonero (19 Maggio 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Incredibile come ci siano ancora sostenitori di Gattuso, oggi abbiamo rischiato addirittura di perdere questa partita e l'abbiamo vinta non per merito suo.
> Trovo sconcertante che ci sia gente ancora disponibile ad accettare un simile allenatore in panchina per il prossimo anno.
> Se dovesse accadere questo vi consiglio di giocarvi un bel gruzzolo sul suo esonero a Novembre quando saremo a -10 dalla zona Champions.



Sai che per me quello davero sconcertante è leggere gente ancora convinta che l'problema sia solo Gattuso dopo la dimostrazione di personalità e qualità vista oggi dei vari RR, Musacchio, Kessiè, Calhanoglu.


----------



## Boomer (19 Maggio 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Sai che per me quello davero sconcertante è leggere gente ancora convinta che l'problema sia solo Gattuso dopo la dimostrazione di personalità e qualità vista oggi dei vari RR, Musacchio, Kessiè, Calhanoglu.



Su questo avete ragione. Questi devono essere cacciati come il Mister però. Sono TUTTI MEDIOCRI.


----------



## Andris (19 Maggio 2019)

io ormai non dico niente.
dovevamo vincere ed abbiamo vinto,sul modo ci sarebbe da scrivere a lungo.
adesso in apnea per non sentire il fetore di fogna


----------



## mandraghe (19 Maggio 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ci sono ancora le vedove di Mirabelli... E normale trovare ancora qualche Gattuser... Ce ne faremo una ragione dai.




Speriamo che tra una settimana i gattusers diventino vedovazze. Un’altro scempio mirabelliano che verrebbe risolto.


----------



## showtaarabt (19 Maggio 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Sai che per me quello davero sconcertante è leggere gente ancora convinta che l'problema sia solo Gattuso dopo la dimostrazione di personalità e qualità vista oggi dei vari RR, Musacchio, Kessiè, Calhanoglu.



I giocatori da te citati sono i fedelissimi inamovibili baciaculo di Rattuso.
Via loro e Rattuso.


----------



## MrPeppez (19 Maggio 2019)

Vittoria sofferta, primo tempo ai limiti dello scandalo calcistico, una vergogna mondiale. Ora vediamo di vincere facile domenica ed evitare i preliminari di Europa League


Donnarumma 8
Abate 7,5
Musacchio 5,5
Romagnoli 5 che girone di ritorno imbarazzante che vada pure alla juve
Rodriguez 5 che scempio
Bakayoko 6,5 unico a girare la palla
Kessie 5 imbarazzante
Calhanoglu 6 premio l'impegno
Suso 7,5 che punizione
Piatek 6,5 bene solo il gol decisivo, per il resto partita nettamente insufficiente
Borini 6 sempre il solito impegno

Cutrone 5 chi l'ha visto?
Castillejo s.v.
Conti s.v.

Gattuso 8 bravo a concedere gli applausi meritati ad Abate


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Maggio 2019)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Vittoria sofferta, primo tempo ai limiti dello scandalo calcistico, una vergogna mondiale. Ora vediamo di vincere facile domenica ed evitare i preliminari di Europa League



Il Milan non vince mai facile.


----------

